# Quality Between Oris and Omega



## Konkur (Jun 3, 2018)

Just wondering if there is a watch company making dive watches better than Oris but not quite at the Omega level. I know there are some priced at this point but I'm not convinced any do it better than Oris.


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

For me, Oris’s quality lies in its build and design, not its specs. I love the Oris bracelets I own (they are more comfortable than my Omega’s) and I love the very distinct designs of Oris...but Sinn, Damasko, Monta, Archimede, Stowa, Seiko’s Marine Masters, etc. I think are far better “tool” watches and have better specs at similar prices (preowned though, you can generally purchase an Aquis below 1k and for that price, I don’t think there is anything that matches it). So yes, there are plenty of brands, but I can honestly say I haven’t found one at the Oris price range that I like more than my Aquis as a whole (I’m not a spec sheet buyer).


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

For the money I’ve yet to find a diver that can compete with Oris.


----------



## danimal107 (Nov 28, 2019)

Agree with post above. I've had just about every watch I want under $15k and I just recently bought an Oris Aquis. Two weeks later picked up an Aquis GMT. It has now become one of my favorite watches I've ever owned. The only diver, at any price point, that does it for me more is my fifty fathoms. Fit and finish is on par with watches 2-3x the price and the case design and strap are top notch. Most comfortable watch I've ever owned. And looks good too... I love the fact it doesn't steal any design cues from a submariner like just about EVERY dive watch does... People complain its not NATO strap friendly but that's why I like it. The case is more thought out and the strap integrates with much higher fit and finish. They didn't just hang some lugs off a case and say "there that'll work..."


----------



## Konkur (Jun 3, 2018)

danimal107 said:


> Agree with post above. I've had just about every watch I want under $15k and I just recently bought an Oris Aquis. Two weeks later picked up an Aquis GMT. It has now become one of my favorite watches I've ever owned. The only diver, at any price point, that does it for me more is my fifty fathoms. Fit and finish is on par with watches 2-3x the price and the case design and strap are top notch. Most comfortable watch I've ever owned. And looks good too... I love the fact it doesn't steal any design cues from a submariner like just about EVERY dive watch does... People complain its not NATO strap friendly but that's why I like it. The case is more thought out and the strap integrates with much higher fit and finish. They didn't just hang some lugs off a case and say "there that'll work..."


Yeah.. I don't understand the no NATO complaint, why buy a great watch with a great bracelet or rubber strap if that is your jam if you are going to slap a NATO on it. Buy the $50 Duro if you want to use a NATO so bad.


----------



## danimal107 (Nov 28, 2019)

Or for a cool vintage vibe watch use a NATO on a diver 65. The beauty of the Aquis is the case design and strap. Its like telling the Ferrari dealer you need more ground clearance so you can go off roading... What!!! Go buy a Jeep Rubicon silly...


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Konkur said:


> Yeah.. I don't understand the no NATO complaint, why buy a great watch with a great bracelet or rubber strap if that is your jam if you are going to slap a NATO on it. Buy the $50 Duro if you want to use a NATO so bad.


I've got Oris divers on both bracelets and rubber and both are nothing short of superb. Don't get me wrong - I've got plenty of watches that I've chosen to put on Natos - just not an Aquis.


----------



## mpalmer (Dec 30, 2011)

Omega has a master co-axial movement. The movement is not only horologically significant, but from a functional standpoint, it is one of the best modern mass produced movements available. Once you get past that, I think Omega still edges out Oris on case, bracelet, dial, etc, but the differences aren’t that significant. Oris shines with original designs and excellent cases, bracelets, and dial executions for the price point. If you are fine with a Selita movement, its hard to see you not liking what you will get from Oris.


----------



## danimal107 (Nov 28, 2019)

If you're a movement geek then the Omega wins but I have found both my Oris keep time just as well. Within the 6 sec Omega specs... Even though Oris does have "looser" specs they tend to run much better than the max specs say.


----------



## Yukoner1 (Aug 26, 2019)

Omega certainly has an edge in the mechanical watch game with the coaxial movement. The brand also has a very long, well respected history and they are definitely known for making high quality timepieces. That said, I personally view Oris as a sort of "underdog". Lower volume, movements that aren't the mass produced norm (Sellita vs ETA), a bit of unique marketing, etc. Because of these things, I also feel that I can relate to Oris on a business-level, so the brand "speaks" to me in a very specific way. Both brands are great - I personally prefer Oris, but that's just me, you can't really go wrong with either company's products.


----------



## patr1ckd (Feb 24, 2019)

I'm honestly not convinced coaxial movements are any improvement. It's just marketing, as is most of the watch industry. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ayreonaut (Jan 22, 2011)

Tudor
Breitling


----------



## Yukoner1 (Aug 26, 2019)

patr1ckd said:


> I'm honestly not convinced coaxial movements are any improvement. It's just marketing, as is most of the watch industry.


Just to clarify my previous statement, when I said "certainly has an edge", I wasn't specifically referencing precision. I rather meant in-house movement vs off-the-shelf, which in most cases is always regarded as "better".


----------



## Budman2k (Nov 19, 2019)

I own both brands and love them both for what they are. I think Oris and Omega both pack a lot of quality into their respective price ranges. Is there a reason you're looking for something in between these two brands? As Ayreonaut mentioned, Tudor and Breitling fall in between IMO and I would add Longines.


----------



## evancamp13 (Sep 9, 2016)

Longines would definitely have an edge on Oris in quality and falls between Oris and Omega

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Konkur (Jun 3, 2018)

Budman2k said:


> I own both brands and love them both for what they are. I think Oris and Omega both pack a lot of quality into their respective price ranges. Is there a reason you're looking for something in between these two brands? As Ayreonaut mentioned, Tudor and Breitling fall in between IMO and I would add Longines.


I was just wondering if I should look at other watches after I got my Oris Aquis. The Omega Seamaster seems like a good value but might be out of budget. I should clarify any watch above my Oris would be a dive watch since those are my daily wear.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## CMY21 (Jan 1, 2020)

I own both, and to a non watch person I don't think I would try to justify the additional cost for an Omega. To me though, my Omega PO is worth every cent. 

The only real value to a layperson would be resale value and service intervals, both of which the Omega wins easily.


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

CMY21 said:


> I own both, and to a non watch person I don't think I would try to justify the additional cost for an Omega. To me though, my Omega PO is worth every cent.
> 
> The only real value to a layperson would be resale value and service intervals, both of which the Omega wins easily.


Service intervals...do they? Sure, we all heard about how the co-axial is supposed to extend this...but then Omega lists a real chicken shyte 5-8 years, so essentially the same as an ETA/Sellita.


----------



## Budman2k (Nov 19, 2019)

Konkur said:


> I was just wondering if I should look at other watches after I got my Oris Aquis. The Omega Seamaster seems like a good value but might be out of budget. I should clarify any watch above my Oris would be a dive watch since those are my daily wear.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I think you partially answered you own question when you said "I'm not convinced anyone does it better that Oris". Sorry if I didn't get the exact wording. If you're not convinced then stay with Oris. Quite a bit to like there! Omega Seamasters on the used market are reasonable IMO. For divers you could also check Breitiling, especially on the used market.


----------



## Konkur (Jun 3, 2018)

Budman2k said:


> I think you partially answered you own question when you said "I'm not convinced anyone does it better that Oris". Sorry if I didn't get the exact wording. If you're not convinced then stay with Oris. Quite a bit to like there! Omega Seamasters on the used market are reasonable IMO. For divers you could also check Breitiling, especially on the used market.


Yeah, I've looked into Tudor, Breitling, and Longines. Those dive watches don't appeal to me as much as the Oris. The Tudor Black Bay might be a contender but I can't get over the snowflake hands. The goal of the thread was to try to fish out less popular brands that I might have overlooked, there is no way I covered every brand in my research.


----------



## danimal107 (Nov 28, 2019)

I can't think of a brand I'd rate higher than Oris but doesn't cost significantly more than a Breitling, Omega, Tudor, Longines. If you like the design maybe check out bell and ross. If you buy used you can pick up an IWC Aquatimer or Ulysse Nardin Maxi diver for about $3,000. If you just want a cool quality watch there are some micro brands out there. like the Aquadive... Or keep saving and look at a Blacpain Bathyscaphe used for a little north of $6K. Just my opinion but its the best sport watch with class on the market and being sporty with class is what appeals to me about the Aquis so maybe the Bathyscaphe will resonate with you like it does me...

What do you want the watch to do for you? Show off to others with name recognition... Or be something that's made well and you like to look at. Those can be very different watches...


----------



## dorningarts (Aug 14, 2014)

Konkur said:


> Just wondering if there is a watch company making dive watches better than Oris but not quite at the Omega level. I know there are some priced at this point but I'm not convinced any do it better than Oris.


I own the Aquis, love it, my favourite diver other than the Sub. That being said, the Monta Oceanking which I sold to get the Aquis, is finished better, quite impressive in the steel (a micro brand which could be a minus). The reason I sold it was it wore too large on my girly wrists. I do like the design of the Aquis better.


----------



## CMY21 (Jan 1, 2020)

Sinn or Ball?


----------



## watches4ever (Dec 7, 2019)

Konkur said:


> Just wondering if there is a watch company making dive watches better than Oris but not quite at the Omega level. I know there are some priced at this point but I'm not convinced any do it better than Oris.


Try Zodiac, Rado Captain Cook, Squale, Sinn to find that Oris do have competition using the SW200 or ETA2824 modified movements. The 1950 and 1960 retro watch market is getting rather hot! Oris Pointer and 65 models are very well designed that will never be dated - simply classic.


----------



## watches4ever (Dec 7, 2019)

CMY21 said:


> Sinn or Ball?


Both different and well engineered to suit various purposes. Both are quality. Sinn stands out more in terms of design as well as immediate legibility focusing more on every day practicality - rather subjective.


----------



## i20sailor (Aug 28, 2014)

CMY21 said:


> I own both, and to a non watch person I don't think I would try to justify the additional cost for an Omega. To me though, my Omega PO is worth every cent.
> 
> The only real value to a layperson would be resale value and service intervals, both of which the Omega wins easily.


My view also. The fact that my 1 year old Aquis has been at "The Watchmaker" for over 5 weeks now isn't helping. The PO feels and looks much superior, but it should given the price difference. I would think that some of the TAG divers might slot in between Oris and Omega.


----------



## dorningarts (Aug 14, 2014)

i20sailor said:


> My view also. The fact that my 1 year old Aquis has been at "The Watchmaker" for over 5 weeks now isn't helping. The PO feels and looks much superior, but it should given the price difference. I would think that some of the TAG divers might slot in between Oris and Omega.


I am curious what is wrong with your Aquis. I am going to be sending mine to them as well, bezel action problems.


----------



## Alysandir (Jun 29, 2016)

i20sailor said:


> My view also. The fact that my 1 year old Aquis has been at "The Watchmaker" for over 5 weeks now isn't helping.


Going on nine weeks myself. All to fix a stuck rotor. Which I do not understand because I've been hearing they've been replacing the movements on watches with this issue, so not clear on what the delay is about. All they'll tell my AD is that it's being fixed under warranty.

Regards,
Alysandir


----------



## i20sailor (Aug 28, 2014)

dorningarts said:


> I am curious what is wrong with your Aquis. I am going to be sending mine to them as well, bezel action problems.


My guess is also a stuck rotor. Watch would stop shortly after removal from the wrist (sometimes even on the wrist). Not confirmed though. Estimate was 5-6 weeks. I'll give them another week before I follow up.


----------



## CMY21 (Jan 1, 2020)

i20sailor said:


> dorningarts said:
> 
> 
> > I am curious what is wrong with your Aquis. I am going to be sending mine to them as well, bezel action problems.
> ...


Well my less than a year old Aquis was at the watchmaker for a bit over 17 weeks for a sticky rotor. My thread is in the Oris section, but I digress.....


----------



## mugsy40 (Nov 12, 2011)

Well said!


----------



## Angler (Aug 14, 2019)

Bought my wife an Oris big crown in rose gold about 15 years ago for $600ish. She wore it a lot in combination with 10 other watches. Recently, I sent it to Oris in Massachusetts for a repair quote due to it running slow. They quote an "overhaul" at $900. I could buy her a new watch for that price. We brought it to a local jeweler for basic repair cost of $75. Watch now runs a little fast. Like Oris but do not like their repair services.


----------



## Yukoner1 (Aug 26, 2019)

Angler said:


> Like Oris but do not like their repair services.


To be fair - this seems to be a complaint about many of the fine watch makers.


----------



## mercurynfo (Sep 23, 2019)

Angler said:


> Bought my wife an Oris big crown in rose gold about 15 years ago for $600ish. She wore it a lot in combination with 10 other watches. Recently, I sent it to Oris in Massachusetts for a repair quote due to it running slow. They quote an "overhaul" at $900. I could buy her a new watch for that price. We brought it to a local jeweler for basic repair cost of $75. Watch now runs a little fast. Like Oris but do not like their repair services.


You don't like Oris repair services or the cost of repair services? Regular maintenance for a mechanical movement comes with a cost. And the ratio of that cost relative to replacement cost is unfortunate. Have you compared what is done to the watch for $75 versus $800? The premium you pay might have something to do with factory training, original parts, and other related services.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Angler (Aug 14, 2019)

You are correct the genuine Oris repairs would have included much more. Oris wanted to replace the leather strap and crystal. They also wanted to replace a number of internal parts etc. My wife wanted her old worn-in watch strap and thought the crystal was fine. She just wanted it running better. It was slow. For $75 it got simple cleaning and oiling.
So, a 15-year-old plus watch has been running well for almost all that time without a major issue. It started to slow down a little bit and only required a simple cleaning. I would gladly pay $75 for the clean and lube... then use the $825 saved in comparison to a manufacturers overhaul to buy another Oris. Great watches and a lot of value for the money.


----------



## mercurynfo (Sep 23, 2019)

Fair enough. For what you needed, that was a nice tradeoff to full on factory treament. I’d have done the same.

For my more pricey Zenith EP, I’m still debating on sending it to NJ because the authorized repair facility left prints on the inside of the crystal after a very expensive full service. Though outside the 1 yr warranty, they agreed to resolve that and slightly degraded regulation (+20 spd). Hard not to take them up on the offer for what I paid but hard to part with the watch for a couple months too. Makes you think twice about all the service options available.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

evancamp13 said:


> Longines would definitely have an edge on Oris in quality and falls between Oris and Omega
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


To each his/her own. I have both...I'd go Oris Aquis over my Hydroconquest.


----------



## evancamp13 (Sep 9, 2016)

Sugman said:


> To each his/her own. I have both...I'd go Oris Aquis over my Hydroconquest.


Fair enough, and I think I'd pick the same between those two. I was thinking more of the most recent releases from longines

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

I have 2 Oris watches. I haven't had a bit of trouble out of either of them. I bought an Oris Aquis for my wife...again, solid.

Like has already been mentioned, at the price point (my AD has discounted from MSRP) they're awesome watches. I have no problem with the Selitta movement. In addition to the Aquis, my Glycines are running a Selitta. All are within 5 sec/day.

The bracelet on the Aquis is really comfortable. The links articulate so much they can actually be stacked on top of each other. I do wish there was some kind of secondary "safety" mechanism (fold-over?) on the deployant clasp. The lugs are a point of contention for some, although I think the originality of the case/lug design is part of the appeal. The case tapers slightly inward from bottom to top to allow for the bezel to slightly overhang the case to ease with bezel manipulation...and I think that's a pretty cool design thought. The dial is really legible - day and night (good lume).

With all of that said...functional, dependable, original design elements...finding something between Oris and Omega really comes down to personal preference. Now that the Aquis is available in multiple case sizes, I don't know what you'd find between Oris and Omega from a cost standpoint that offers more than what Oris offers...at least from a dive watch standpoint.

My thoughts, anyway. Good luck on your search!


----------



## evancamp13 (Sep 9, 2016)

I saw one other mention of Tudor. I just received my first one and it is definitely a higher quality piece than Oris at a lower price than Omega.

I love the Oris, but the Tudor is incredible









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## mercurynfo (Sep 23, 2019)

evancamp13 said:


> I saw one other mention of Tudor. I just received my first one and it is definitely a higher quality piece than Oris at a lower price than Omega.
> 
> I love the Oris, but the Tudor is incredible
> 
> ...


...pretty credible opinion to me.

Curious if any WIS can comment on a Big Crown ProPilot X vs. a BB58? Would Oris come out on top in that comparo? Price differential should put it on top of Tudor.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## evancamp13 (Sep 9, 2016)

OP, you made me want to create a comparison thread after going through this, so I compared the 5 similar divers I had in my collection on a few different points that might be of interest, here's the link:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/5-vintage-ish-divers-5-price-ranges-5152655.html


----------



## evancamp13 (Sep 9, 2016)

mercurynfo said:


> ...pretty credible opinion to me.
> 
> Curious if any WIS can comment on a Big Crown ProPilot X vs. a BB58? Would Oris come out on top in that comparo? Price differential should put it on top of Tudor.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


About as credible as any other random gent on the internet, I'd say 

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Gray_Panther (Dec 2, 2017)

I own an Oris Classic Date and an Omega Aqua Terra. 
Both watches are three handers with the dates at 6. I wear both watches with NATOs or leather straps for reasons I like the keep the Omega bracelet minty for special occasions and vacations. 

The Oris was purchased from for $700 in 2017 and the Omega from an AD in February 2019 with more than a 30% discount , in other words a sweet deal!

If I were to sell both, I think I would get $350 for the Oris and maybe $3200 for the Omega. So with both I would lose about the same amount of money. 

As for the quality, I believe the Omega is indeed about 9x better than the Oris. Let’s count them out:
1. Finishing
2. Movement
3. Chronometer
4. Material used
5. Water resistance
6. Design (subjective)
7. Bracelet
8. 15k Gauss
9. Warranty

I can’t make a comment for durability, because both have held up very well for everyday use. 

Am I happy with both? You bet! 
Will I sell them? Not unless there is a dire emergency and I need to sacrifice for my family!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchAndShoot (Jan 26, 2019)

That's a tough one..

I love Oris, and yes, you do get a surprisingly high amount of value-for-money when you purchase one. The build quality is also (IMO) very high for the price you pay.

However, there's one issue I can't get past anymore: The movements.

I've owned both a first-gen Aquis and its predecessor, the TT1 Diver Date, and they have both had the same problem. If you handwind the cal733 (SW200) movement "too much", over time the lubrication will start to become defective, which leads to the rotor spinning when you wind it, and even reversing gear issues. Both were serviced as soon as the problem arose, and it came back after another year or so.

So, no more handwinding Oris watches for me.. which is a shame to say when they cost $1k+

*the winding only took place when it was time to get either of the watches running to set the time before wearing.


----------



## WatchAndShoot (Jan 26, 2019)

Watch vs Watch..

The Omega pieces I've owned (4) are vastly superior to the Oris (2) I've owned in terms of: Build quality. Finishing. Attention to detail. Reliability. Accuracy. 

If I were going out to spend $1-2K on a dive watch, the first one I'd be taking a look at is the Monta Oceanking.


----------



## DrGonzo (Aug 29, 2014)

If they could make a PO thinner than a hockey puck, or even a seamaster without stupid waves on the dial I'd consider it. Until then it's Aquis hands down.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## evancamp13 (Sep 9, 2016)

DrGonzo said:


> If they could make a PO thinner than a hockey puck, or even a seamaster without stupid waves on the dial I'd consider it. Until then it's Aquis hands down.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


Found one









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Gray_Panther (Dec 2, 2017)

DrGonzo said:


> If they could make a PO thinner than a hockey puck, or even a seamaster without stupid waves on the dial I'd consider it. Until then it's Aquis hands down.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk












Found another!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dorningarts (Aug 14, 2014)

WatchAndShoot said:


> Watch vs Watch..
> 
> The Omega pieces I've owned (4) are vastly superior to the Oris (2) I've owned in terms of: Build quality. Finishing. Attention to detail. Reliability. Accuracy.
> 
> If I were going out to spend $1-2K on a dive watch, the first one I'd be taking a look at is the Monta Oceanking.


 I sold my Monta Oceanking (wore too large on me) and bought a Oris Aquis.I do think the Monta is very well finished, but the clasp design is flawed, way too long and very flat, also the lumed bezel numbers get discoloured very easily, turn kind of brownish after a while, and hard to get clean. The Aquis has a perfect design to me, though more industrial chic, but I will give the Monta kudos for fine finishing. The Aquis wins out for me. Just my two cents


----------



## Maiden (Sep 19, 2014)

Tag Heuer Aquaracer 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gray_Panther (Dec 2, 2017)

Maiden said:


> Tag Heuer Aquaracer
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have to agree. Especially picking up a new Tag on the gray market!

AD prices are high, but picking up a new piece with 30-40% will get you a solid and high quality timepiece similar to Oris Aquis.

I can understand the hate for some of the '90's and '00 era watches, but for what Jean Claude Biver has done for the brand and LVMH in general is a complete turnaround!

Case in point, I have a 2005 F1 quartz, WAC1110, charming piece for me as it was my first watch gifted by my parents when I turned 16. But put that up against my father's 2012 Aquaracer cal 16, no comparison. His Aquaracer quality is leagues (pun) beyond the quality of mine.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mikekchc (Dec 5, 2018)

I second the BB58. Sold mine, regret it. Omega quality is really good and it just feels solid and strong.


----------



## jgmvm2087 (Sep 21, 2018)

Unless you get into brands that do in-depth movement upgrades and/or in-house movements, you be hard pressed to find a diver with better fit and finish that an Oris. Movement classification aside, I find Oris designs, cases, materials, and finishing to be on par with the heavy hitters that charge 10 times for the same quality. 

You can’t beat an Oris in their respective price range. I agree with many of the previous post replies, whether you have an Oris with a Sellita or an earlier one with an ETA, they usually out perform their prescribed specifications as far as movement accuracy. 

Anyone that I’ve known who has discounted Oris, because they didn’t have an in-house highly decorated movement, has recanted their judgment once they put one in their hands and on their wrist. They were both astonished by the quality and finishing of everything (dials, crystals, bezels, cases, bracelets, and even clasps) and equally impressed with movement accuracy. 

Additionally, the brand has a rich history that is worth researching, and they do great things for environmental and ecological communities around the world. 

It is definitely a brand that commands respect through its quality products and creativity, as well as through it actions both inside and outside of the watch community. 

Oris = A must have in every collection!


----------

